# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  A Quiet Christmas in Treasure Beach 2013

## Jim-Donna

Ready for the Christmas concert ( by the Children at church)

Lights along the road



My Gang............LOL

The Girls~~

Camara and Teduran

----------


## Jim-Donna

then Boxing day.
WE played in the pool with Teduran and Martina, and the water camera. What FUN~~
Teduran's new bike

----------


## TAH

Good stuff, keep it coming!

----------


## Jim-Donna

We had so much fun with this camera under water.

I LOVE this picture....(and will update yearly if possible)

----------


## Jim-Donna

We were invited to a local cook out.

Miss Millie with daughter Colleen and future husband

another little friend

Not sure why these are sideways~` SORRY

----------


## Jim-Donna

Boxing Day at Fort Charles Beach

----------


## Jim-Donna

We had never seen so many people on the beach~






It was looking like the perfect sunset......

Sisters, sister-in law, and sister at heart....... I LOVE these women~~

----------


## Vince

Now that's a beach day!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Getting the hell out of Dodge..............
Story,
 the evening sun was just setting on Treasure Beach. There was music pumping,
and a crowd drawing....Dancing........Then SCREAMING " HE HAS A MACHETE "
people running.......Our driver( Miss Millies husband) says " Get in the Fu**ing truck NOW" 
"Get the Girls and let's GO!" Jim and I were in the back of that Toyota on a flash..............
seems some RUDE BOYS were fighting earlier in the day and brought it to the beach to spoil every ones time~~


Everyone leaving in a hurry

----------


## Jim-Donna

Took a glue gun and string of lights
found the shells and put them up in the pool hut

We need another set of lights~~

----------


## Jim-Donna

Boxing Day with Martina and Teduran

http://youtu.be/2xKNxYkFnmM[/VIDEO]
"That's what Boxing day is about"~~

----------


## Jim-Donna

Who knew there was a south pole in Jamaica~~~
A sweet place to shop and chat~~

----------


## Jim-Donna

Miss Millie and I having some FUN with the new shower curtain ~~
Does this shower curtain make my butt look BIG???   LOL

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'n not sure Miss Millie has had this kind of FUN before~~

----------


## rustedduck

Thanks for sharing, great stuff

----------


## jojo p

Hello there, what a fun report, and lovely pictures....So I have a question, I am coming in April and although its hard to get me away from Negril, I look at your
report and think it might be fun to try for a day. About how long is it from Negril, and would my bet bet be to hire a driver to accompany me there, I see you are there at the same time. Would love to meet up with you folks....thanks    jojo

----------


## Jim-Donna

It's about 2 to 2.5 hours from Negril. And Yes a driver would be the way to go. from T.B. you could do the Pellican Bar, and Black river, Lovers leap. I would love it if we crossed paths. Arriving late afternoon April 18th (Friday) heading to Negril for the boardie bash on the Friday the 24th. Hope to see you.

----------


## Rumghoul

We haven't run into Miss Millie in a few years - she looks great!  Just ran into Teddy, Camar and Tedron - Tedron is getting quite tall.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Teddy and Camar are getting MARRIED~~

----------


## jojo p

Hello, it's me again, with a few questions if you don't mind, so I e mailed  my driver, and he gave me a price to go round trip to Treasure Beach at 300.00. Felt a little steep to
me, If I decided to splurge, would you say its worth it. Do they have fun little bars  etc.... nice beaches,  Anything else that stands out, that you could advise...thanks for your help.
If I do go, hope to cross paths with you two, I know what you look like....lol....

----------


## Jim-Donna

one stop quoted Negril to TB 140.00, so he is right in the running, but try to get him to come down for you.
 Enjoy the ride and stop at the small places along the way. 
 Lovers leap is so pretty, Little Ochie for some GREAT FRESH FISH. 
What is fun for one may not be Fun for you. Small bars with a few locals, It is.....Sleepy.....Laid back.....no higglers..........To one of our friends it was boring( he loves the Negril action) I like that too....But I also enjoy the views, the people, the easiness...... no rush, Hard working people.  Hopefully others will chime in here, as to what brings then here. Maybe a new thread on the matter?

----------


## TAH

> Hello, it's me again, with a few questions if you don't mind, so I e mailed  my driver, and he gave me a price to go round trip to Treasure Beach at 300.00. Felt a little steep to
> me, If I decided to splurge, would you say its worth it. Do they have fun little bars  etc.... nice beaches,  Anything else that stands out, that you could advise...thanks for your help.
> If I do go, hope to cross paths with you two, I know what you look like....lol....


You mean a day trip? The driver would stay with you? If so, that's pretty high. If he's based in Negril, he has to drive back there anyway. We pay $120 to go to TB, $140 if it's a day trip with the driver staying with us through the day then returning to Negril.

----------


## jojo p

Tah, yes, just a day trip to explore another part of the island, if you could give me any info on who I could call for that price that would be great. 3oo.oo is very expensive, since then there would be tip, food and drink.  Jim and Donna, thank you for all your help, if I don,t run into you there, hope to see you at the bash.  :Smile:

----------


## never2many

Just saw this report and am loving it! Especially the shower curtain!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thanks, never2many~

----------

